# Nikon D40 lens compatibility



## Zach99 (Sep 22, 2010)

Do any of you know if a Nikon D40 is compatible with old AF Nikkor lenses, which were made for a film camera? If I go digital, I want to purchase just the camera body in order to save money.


----------



## Moe (Sep 22, 2010)

Depends on the lens. If it's AF or AF-D it will not autofocus, as the D40 has no in-body motor. AF-S lenses will autofocus on the D40. Some of the older AI/AI-S lenses won't meter. I don't enjoy linking to Ken Rockwell, but...

Nikon Lens Compatibility


----------



## Zach99 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hey, sorry I haven't replied for a while, I've been busy. To be honest, I don't see why people value the auto focus feature so much, but that's just me. I don't mind focusing manually, by turning the ring on the lens. I can still focus that way on a digital camera, can't I?

Thank you,
Zach


----------



## Derrel (Sep 29, 2010)

Yeah, just turn the ring...when the green dot light sup, it's in focus for the active AF area in use...it's called the focus confirmation system. It works pretty well.


----------



## Zach99 (Oct 2, 2010)

Ok, good. Thanks!


----------



## dinodan (Oct 3, 2010)

_"Some of the older AI/AI-S lenses won't meter."_

None of the AI/AI-S lenses will meter. They will certainly work, but you'll either have to "guesstimate" exposure (not that difficult with a DSLR) or use an external light meter.


----------

